# ANAVAR 50 MG TABLETS REAL ??



## STUPEK66 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello I am new to the forum. Please help me, I bought just Anavar 50 mg tablets anabolic muscle laboratories , and not know whether they are real or fake.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

lol good lord what have you done?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Matches the site by the look of it


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't find the site, but kinda looks like the same **** youd get from isteroids (a tub of herbs).

Some underground labs do use caps instead of pills as it is cheaper to produce, but that nice bright glossy label is putting me right off lol


----------



## STUPEK66 (Aug 21, 2012)

sa are they real

i don't want to take some ****

what do you recommend how to use them 50 mg a day ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Well mate, it's been nice knowing you, but I think you've got a ban coming up!

Get rid of the site addy ASAP!


----------



## STUPEK66 (Aug 21, 2012)

but that nice bright glossy label is putting me right off lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

STUPEK66 said:


> but that nice bright glossy label is putting me right off lol


What do you mean by that ?


----------



## George93 (Feb 18, 2013)

I wouldn't know where to start looking sorry lol


----------



## one-pound-coin (Jan 19, 2013)

There legit .


----------



## George93 (Feb 18, 2013)

How can you tell?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

My source told me about this lab but I didn't go for it...... They've got a few things on their site, but I've asked on here a few times and no one knew about them!


----------



## Nezzym (May 14, 2013)

Hey mate sorry to bump this thread after so long but how did you get on with your anavar ? Just bought the exact same stuff was it any good and how much would you recommend


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Nezzym said:


> Hey mate sorry to bump this thread after so long but how did you get on with your anavar ? Just bought the exact same stuff was it any good and how much would you recommend


Are you serious? click on his profile and check his last activity, it was the same day he made this thread lol.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

> We are not here to hide behind a fancy box or expensive packaging to fool people into believing the product is better than it is


Ironic


----------



## Nezzym (May 14, 2013)

Still doesn't say if they are fake or not but I'm guessing they are


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

my mate has been using these at 150mg a day and he is enjoying the results they look identical to the ones in the picture...


----------



## Ken92 (Jun 6, 2013)

Who gave you them? Mr Willy Wonker!


----------

